# L'altra passió meva és el Barça - culé



## Kellen

Could anyone help me out and point out some mistakes please?
 
L'altra passió meva és el Barça, soc culé des de ben petit i soci del Barça des dels 12 anys, 
 
Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dixie!

Kellen said:


> Could anyone help me out and point out some mistakes please?
> 
> L'altra passió meva és el Barça, sóc culé des de ben petit i soci del Barça des dels 12 anys,
> 
> Greatly appreciated!




Sounds great to me!!


----------



## su123

Kellen said:


> Could anyone help me out and point out some mistakes please?
> 
> L'altra passió meva és el Barça, sóc culé des de ben petit i soci del Barça des dels 12 anys,
> 
> Greatly appreciated!




Good job!!


Ups, Dixie was quicker!!


----------



## Kellen

Thanks!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi, Kellen, good day!

Jo estava convençuda que era _culer_ i no _culé_ and I found this: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0038378

Hope to have been of help!

Regards from Barcelona.


----------



## su123

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hi, Kellen, good day!
> 
> Jo estava convençuda que era _culer_ i no _culé_ and I found this: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0038378
> 
> Hope to have been of help!
> 
> Regards from Barcelona.


 

Genial Traductora!!
No hi he caigut.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

su123 said:


> Genial Traductora!!
> No hi he caigut.


 
De vegades passa, que se'ns escapen els petits detalls: jo, la primera!

Records a l'Empordà!


----------



## chics

Així no és _culé_?
No seran del Espanyol, els que han fet aquest diccionari?


----------



## Dixie!

Jo tenia entès que era _culé, _bàsicament perquè jo al principi també pensava que la paraula correcta era_ culer_ i després va resultar que no... En fi.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, noies, doncs no sé què dir-vos. Jo, per lògica, pensava que era _culer_ i ho he buscat al diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia. Heu vist l'enllaç que he posat abans???

Bé, si això esdevé tot un debat, potser hauríem d'obrir un fil nou...

Salutacions d'una... culé/culer/culera!

_(Uns minuts més tard...)_ I una cosa que m'acaba de venir al cap pel que fa a la frase del / de la Kellen... No us agradaria més "L'altra passió _que tinc_ és el Barça" en comptes de "_la meva_ passió"; és que com que nosaltres no fem anar tant els possessius... Què me'n dieu?


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No us agradaria més "L'altra passió _que tinc_ és el Barça" en comptes de "_la meva_ passió"; és que com que nosaltres no fem anar tant els possessius... Què me'n dieu?


 
Doncs sí! Molt millor.


----------



## Mei

Ostres, he he doncs jo diria "la meva altra passió és el Barça"... ho dic com a una opció més. 

Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, Mei, brillant!

Tens tota la raó: només movent meva al costat de l'article ja sona molt més natural... És que notava que en la frase original alguna cosa trontollava i jo m'he embolicat amb el verb _tenir_.... But you're right, lady!


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ostres, Mei, brillant!
> 
> Tens tota la raó: només movent meva al costat de l'article ja sona molt més natural... És que notava que en la frase original alguna cosa trontollava i jo m'he embolicat amb el verb _tenir_.... But you're right, lady!



Va tonta...  no serà tant...  

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I tu què en dius, Mei, de _culer_ o _culé_?


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I tu què en dius, Mei, de _culer_ o _culé_?



Sempre he pensat que era "culé". 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Vaja, haurem d'obrir un fil... Jo em moro de la curiositat i més tenint en compte que em considero culer o culé o ja no sé què...


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vaja, haurem d'obrir un fil... Jo em moro de la curiositat i més tenint en compte que em considero culer o culé o ja no sé què...



Dona, segons el diccionari és "culer" així que en principi no hi ha dubte... oi?  A partir d'ara escriuré "culer". 

Mei


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vaja, haurem d'obrir un fil... Jo em moro de la curiositat i més tenint en compte que em considero culer o culé o ja no sé què...



A Google search of the www.fcbarcelona.com site turns up the following:

128 from www.fcbarcelona.com for culé
25 from www.fcbarcelona.com for culer

Lou


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

How weird!


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> How weird!



Indeed.  I did a search in the Zèfir archives and came up with this (from 2001):

************
Ara recordo el cas de "culer", que apareix al DIEC. Tothom havia escrit abans "culé". Tot i que més d'un va arrufar el nas, em sembla que el pas del temps juga a favor de la grafia normativa (encara que els dos diaris de referència, Sport i Mundo Deportivo, no sé si per a l'espanyol --que és la llengua en què escriuen-- han canviat a "culer" o es mantenen en "culé").
*************

O sigui, la normative és una cosa i el que escriuen els culés/culers, una altra.

Lou


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltíssimes gràcies, Lou, d'una culer/culé!


----------



## ernest_

Ja que hi som, la paraula "culer" ve de "cul", ja que aquesta és la panoràmica que tenia la gent quan passava pel camp del Barça, des del carrer es veien els culs dels espectadors asseguts a la paret. Això no sé si és cert, però ho vaig llegir en algun lloc.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs precisament AHIR vaig llegir aquesta explicació en el llibre _Caçadors de paraules_. De tota manera, també hi diu que pot ser perquè el primer estadi es va construir en un camp on s'hi havien plantat cols. Misteri... 

Haurem de fer espiritisme i invocar Joan Gamper o potser algú coneix l'avi del Barça?


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> Ja que hi som, la paraula "culer" ve de "cul", ja que aquesta és la panoràmica que tenia la gent quan passava pel camp del Barça, des del carrer es veien els culs dels espectadors asseguts a la paret. Això no sé si és cert, però ho vaig llegir en algun lloc.



Aquí?

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culer

Lou


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs precisament AHIR vaig llegir aquesta explicació en el llibre _Caçadors de paraules_. De tota manera, també hi diu que pot ser perquè el primer estadi es va construir en un camp on s'hi havien plantat cols. Misteri...
> 
> Haurem de fer espiritisme i invocar Joan Gamper o potser algú coneix l'avi del Barça?



Jo sempre he sentit que venia de la història del camp i els culs. No en tenia ni idea de les cols! 

Mei


----------



## su123

Bones!!
Jo havia sentit la versió dels culs. Si vingués de les cols seria "colers" o "colé", no?

su123


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bon dia a tothom.

Transcric el que diu el llibre de _Caçadors de paraules_:

Sabíeu que als seguidors del Barça se'ls va dir culers -així, amb erra final- perqué a l'antic camp del carrer indústria, des de fora, es veien els culs de tos els que miraven el partit? També hi ha una altra teoria que diu que se'ls va dir així perquè jugaven en un camp de cols.

(pàg. 32)

Apa, vagi bé!


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Bon dia a tothom.
> 
> Transcric el que diu el llibre de _Caçadors de paraules_:
> 
> Sabíeu que als seguidors del Barça se'ls va dir culers -així, amb erra final- perqué a l'antic camp del carrer indústria, des de fora, es veien els culs de tos els que miraven el partit? També hi ha una altra teoria que diu que se'ls va dir així perquè jugaven en un camp de cols.
> 
> (pàg. 32)
> 
> Apa, vagi bé!



A mi em sona la primera versió, la dels culs.


----------



## Antpax

Dixie! said:


> A mi em sona la primera versió, la dels culs.


 
A mi també, pero jo soc "madridista" així que qui sap si podeu fiar us  .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Kellen

Instead of saying like cule/culer etc ,you could just say Barcelonista right?

or is that just for people who actually live in Barcelona?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I am pretty positive _culer/culé_ and _barcelonista_ are synonyms. 

If you are a citizen of Barcelona you are _barceloní_ or _barcelonina_ (_barcelonins_ or _barcelonines_ for the plural)

Good for you to be a Barça supporter! Nice to have you among us!


----------

